# Field's frog thread



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thought I would share some pics of a few of my frogs...I'm definitely far from a good photographer, but here goes:


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice pics! And lovely frogs.


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

sweet pics!! i really like the first one


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice shots! I love the landscaping as well! The SI's are beautiful!

JBear


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

is that the tincs youll have in atl?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

itsott said:


> is that the tincs youll have in atl?


Sent you a PM


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is one more. The front one is my only named frog...his name is Quasi.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally got a pic of both the inferalanis...the bigger one is a shy joker.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

field, what are the stripey ones? very cool looking. They remind me of clown fish.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

BethInAK said:


> field, what are the stripey ones? very cool looking. They remind me of clown fish.


They are Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabella." They remind me of maroon clownfish a little bit. They are great frogs: super-bold, great personalities, and their call is really pleasant. It doesn't show up very well in pics, but the cream stripes have a bluish/greenish tint that looks really neat in person.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I really like them - very cool looking!! (edited: and now I need to stop drooling)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love all of the leucs lined up for their fly breakfast.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

frogface said:


> I love all of the leucs lined up for their fly breakfast.


If only I could get a pic of all 5 doing it...every time they line up like that there is one hard-headed non-conformist that won't get in line!


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics, man! I really enjoy their calls as well. There are a few good videos of them on youtube for those of you who want to check them out.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Great looking frogs... nice calling shot


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Anyone wanna play find the SI?


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i have been looking for ten minutes and I do not see him. WHERE IS HE? (or she?)

You have a screen top? Do tell!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

BethInAK said:


> i have been looking for ten minutes and I do not see him. WHERE IS HE? (or she?)
> 
> You have a screen top? Do tell!


Haha...on the left towards the bottom under the leaf.
The top is screen covered in plastic, its just a grow out so I haven't put a glass top on yet.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

SPOILER ALERT !!!




-Bottom left, under the leaf litter and log. 
Took me a little bit to find the little guy though !!



Edit: Didnt even see your post above haha. That would have made it too easy! Good looking frogs!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> They are Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabella." *They remind me of maroon clownfish a little bit*. They are great frogs: super-bold, great personalities, and their call is really pleasant. It doesn't show up very well in pics, but the cream stripes have a bluish/greenish tint that looks really neat in person.


Except they don't bite the ever living F*** out of you when you put your hands in the tank


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok here's a few newer ones:
First is a couple D. truncatus "Blue" 
Second is one of my new P. terribilis "Mint"


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Sweet frogs wish I could have picked a few up. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

itsott said:


> Sweet frogs wish I could have picked a few up.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


Dude, you shoulda gotten some...I got 6, they gave me an offer I couldn't refuse.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Utc?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

D. tinctorious "Kutari"....I love these guys


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

cant wait to see those mints once they age a little.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

itsott said:


> cant wait to see those mints once they age a little.


Me too, got them because the gf really wanted some, but now I'm really liking them too. I almost didn't get them since she didn't come (had my eye on those yellow galacs), but I'm glad I went ahead and got them. Think I'm gonna build up a 75 for them.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

This one's for you Walker...not a frog but...see she does exist!


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Sure you didnt pay her to stand by you while you took a picture lol. The galacts were nice and the mantellas were sweet.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> This one's for you Walker...not a frog but...see she does exist!


LOL

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Here are a couple more: 
Took an updated pic of the truncatus, they grow soooo fast. Also tried to get a better pic of the Kutari, still showing up lighter than they are in person, but this is closer.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I was trying to take a pic of a truncatus tad, it moved but these springs showed up...thought it was kind of a cool pic


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Big day for two of the truncs...moved into a big boy tank.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is the new 29 I've been working on. It still needs some more work and maybe some more plants, but I like to keep things pretty simple. Gonna let it grow in for a while to see how things look:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a little bow-chicka-bowwow....then a little "yipee"


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Phil sent me this...always loved this pic, one day it will have a place of honor in my frogroom (when I have a frogroom that is)


----------



## onetank (Nov 2, 2011)

Good looking pics. I like Quasi


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Heres an update on the E. anthonyi tank. Everything seems pretty happy except the creeping charlie (I think it got burned by the lights).


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Been messin with the 29...think it looks better? I'm thinking I may add another wendimbe on the left side...just don't want to overplant.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

The terribilis are comin along nicely.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Also, had a weird shroom pop up today, grew right out of the stem of a live oak leaf. Also a little update on the Koetari, a couple are starting to show a little white reticulation.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Been messin with the 29...think it looks better? I'm thinking I may add another wendimbe on the left side...just don't want to overplant.


I recognize those pepperomias lol.
maybe add some broms or one or two orchids hanging on the back


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I thought the clutch was bad...but I was wrong


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Ticked because I missed a transport pic, this time with 3 new tads, the SI's are living up to their reputation. Since I can't post a transport pic, here are a couple more terribilis pics and a pic of one of the anthonyi tads (my first babies woo hoo):


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Decided to try my hand at pulling a clutch instead of leaving them in the tank:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

A leucomelas update:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

The Koetari's are growing quickly, as are the terribilis:


----------



## Sticky Fingers (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful frogs and vivs!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

This ones for Ed, the trunk behind us belongs to my mag-leaf source.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Sticky Fingers said:


> Beautiful frogs and vivs!


Thanks, hopefully more to show soon!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Took a few more today...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Fat...Eggs...or should I be worried?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Id say either eggs or overeating. 

Todd


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Pic 1: One of the truncatus finally came out!
Pic 2: Thought a certain West-Coaster might like this pic
Pic 3: For a buddy in PA


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Field the last 3 shots are awesome. You know Im loving the Kutari!

Also in your original post... is than an Oranje gebergte/Oelemarie or Alanis?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...037d1317871921-fields-frog-thread-003edit.jpg

Todd


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Field the last 3 shots are awesome. You know Im loving the Kutari!
> 
> Also in your original post... is than an Oranje gebergte/Oelemarie or Alanis?
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...037d1317871921-fields-frog-thread-003edit.jpg
> ...


Hey Todd,
They were Inferalanis bred by a friend of mine...let me know if you want his contact info he has tads in the water right now.
-Field


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Pic 1: One of the truncatus finally came out!
> Pic 2: Thought a certain West-Coaster might like this pic
> Pic 3: For a buddy in PA


Heya what frogs are in pic 2 & 3 they are beautiful. Thanks


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

bobrez said:


> Heya what frogs are in pic 2 & 3 they are beautiful. Thanks


Thank you!
2=Phyllobates terribilis "Mint"
3=Dendrobates tinctorious "Kutari" or "Koetari"


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got some more eggs from the anthonyi today...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Update on the newest clutch and a pic of one of the proud parents:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Last night I was pulling the latest clutch when this guy jumped out with a back full of tads...didn't even know there was another clutch:


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> Last night I was pulling the latest clutch when this guy jumped out with a back full of tads...didn't even know there was another clutch:


Hey Field... what is that tiny plant in the 1st pic?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

It is Peperomia orba...its is just displaying a weird growth habit. I have some that keep the large leaves, others start having high ramification and tiny leaves. 
I have a bunch of little ones that I'm growing, I'll send some your way soon. Here is a better pic of some of the plants.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Another clutch from the anthonyi's today...Really?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a couple more pics of the Kutaris/Koetaris.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> It is Peperomia orba...its is just displaying a weird growth habit. I have some that keep the large leaves, others start having high ramification and tiny leaves.
> I have a bunch of little ones that I'm growing, I'll send some your way soon. Here is a better pic of some of the plants.


Yeah mine seems to be doing a mix of both small and big leaves lol.
Imma share my pics of mine 
















I love my Pep. Orba. Thanks for hooking me up with it Field


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a pretty good shot of 3 of the Kutari's/Koetari's today:


----------



## deenwals (Feb 6, 2011)

Field, you have some really chunky frogs! Thanks for the fruit fly cultures and spring tails the other day. I would post in another section but I don't have a high enough rating! Hope to get some frogs from you soon. btw-all the geckos are doing well!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got another truncatus shot the other day:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Update on the 29...growing in a lil:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got a good pic of one of the "Kutari/Koetari" today...you can actually see how dark they really are.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Cranking out some fantastic pics there mate, congrats on the tri's what's the 29 for? The kutari (sp?) are fabulous
Finally happy new year mate
Shaz and Stu


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey S and S,
Thanks on the Kutari...they are some of my favorite frogs. I think its impossible not to love a dark blue frog. The 29 was for my terribilis, but I transferred them to 2 local froggers, so it may be for the truncatus when they get a little bigger. Or it may be home to some solid orange galacs at the end of the month...gotta wait and see.
Thanks and Happy New Year to you both,
-Field


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Glad to see your Koetari's are doing good. How old are they now? Mine have been growing pretty well too, I'm excited to see how big these guys get.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

thedude said:


> Glad to see your Koetari's are doing good. How old are they now? Mine have been growing pretty well too, I'm excited to see how big these guys get.


I think they are around 6-7 months oow now, growing steadily. I'm also excited to see how they look as adults, I'm hoping they get nice and big. So glad to hear yours are doing well, email me some updated pics if you have time.

Here is another pic:


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice! I'll try and get some more pictures this weekend if I can.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

One of the banded intermedius tads...about to pop front legs:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Two of the banded intermedius made landfall today...best pic I could get:


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Godd looking frog


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got it from a good breeder  You think its gonna end up vert-stripe?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

4 of the 6 Kutari/Koetari cooperated with me today...one day I'll get a good family portrait (after tiny time goes back in with the others):


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Tried to get some better pics of the Banded Intermedius...this is the best I could do


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

They are looking good man.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Tired again...a little better. The focus on my camera is being a jerk.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got 5 to work with me today...I know I'm putting too many pics up of the same frogs, but I'm a lil obsessed:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

A couple of viv updates: 
The clay bowfront had a full-on fail on both sides (where the condensation from the glass top drips), which sucks a lot....needs some work and a little re-planting...the left side is looking a little dreary and its getting a too dense in there.
The 29 gal is growing in nicely...I think the galacs are gonna like it.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

This lil' one should be crawling out any day now...part of a "herd of anthonyi" promised to a friend:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I was telling my friend about how I couldn't get a good pic of the intermedius...she took this one on her first try:


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Its got a nice pattern on it.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

A couple of pics of the galactonotus:


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice looking galacts!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

who did you acquire these Koetari from? Im thinking this is 100% My New Addition to my Tinc collecting....They look Amazing...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Today in the anthonyi viv: found 11 tads, a developing clutch, and a freshly-laid clutch...what a good day it was!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Also, another pics for a little sexing help from the man...


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Belly Shot!


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

You have some beautiful frogs!!!


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> A couple of pics of the galactonotus:


Are those solid orange galacts?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Jungleboy said:


> Are those solid orange galacts?


Yep, cool little guys.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally got a glimpse of one of the older truncs...its been a couple of months since I had seen one:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

A couple of leuc pics for a buddy...and another glimpse of one of the reclusive truncs:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Really nice Field, just sweet frogs!! Love those Kutari, Koetari, Kotex. and the S.I.!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Jon! I love the Kutari/Koetari as well...they are easily my boldest frogs. If you want any SI's let me know...I have around 60 tads in the water right now.
Caught this transport today:


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

What is that, 9 tads going for the ride? My lord they are prolific! Great Pic! I respect the fact you do not disrupt the truncs. I am sure some would find it hard to leave them alone as you do. Well done!

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Moved the solid orange galacs to a larger growout today:


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin good Field. Oh those truncs and their ninja skills


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice shots! Now... what is that Selaginella species in the photo with the terribilis?

We need more shots of the Kutari btw!

Todd


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

eos said:


> Lookin good Field. Oh those truncs and their ninja skills


Thanks Riko! Truncs are sneaky lil buggers for sure.



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Nice shots! Now... what is that Selaginella species in the photo with the terribilis?
> We need more shots of the Kutari btw!


Hey Bud,
Are you talking about the selanginella in the galac pic? If so, its one of the recent acquisitions we talked about the other day, its on a clump with some sheet mosses and some other stuff. And I know I gotta get some updated Kutari shots, gotta clean the glass in their growout first.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

For a buddy...should be big enough to ship within a couple of weeks:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Lookin' really good Field!!!!


----------



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Just found this thread. Those kutari are awsome lookin....if you ever get tads, youl have to let me know...lol. Nice lookin decore too.

Brian S


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Brian! Makin room for those Iquitos now man, hopefully we can get together and jam out a couple verts soon. And if the Kutari breed (fingers crossed) you are definitely high up on the list on the list.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

New 20 that I finally threw together today...hoping it will be nice once everything grows in:








Also, another pic of the galacs to show the difference in coloration (I love the super orange one!):


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Those galacts are cool, what a difference in coloration.

I like the big purple iso too!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

The only good thing about Turkish Gliders:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Field you should probably get some more frogs so you have something to feed all those flies to.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> The only good thing about Turkish Gliders:


<~~>
Are those maggots?

I don't know if I'm disgusted or amazed.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Shinosuke said:


> <~~>
> Are those maggots?
> 
> I don't know if I'm disgusted or amazed.


Yeah...those will be flies one day...insanely productive.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fieldnstream said:


> Yeah...those will be flies one day...insanely productive.


Damn...I need some turkish gliders. If anything they would be great for feeding out maggots.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

thedude said:


> Damn...I need some turkish gliders. If anything they would be great for feeding out maggots.


Seriously man, that's what I'm planning on doing. To be completely honest, this is an unusually high yield, but I'm not complaining. Fair warning, feeding them out sucks because they go everywhere...like little hang-gliders, they are aptly named!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Another update on the little anthonyi in the growout...all 8 are doing well and should have around 40 more soon


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking great Field! These guys do love to roost together, don't they(?)!

JBear


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow those anthonyi are getting big! I love how the smaller frogs grow up faster. They look great already, I can see the red coming in.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Kinda crappy pic...but I like it:


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

fieldnstream said:


>


Galacts? They are awesome!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fieldnstream said:


> Seriously man, that's what I'm planning on doing. To be completely honest, this is an unusually high yield, but I'm not complaining. Fair warning, feeding them out sucks because they go everywhere...like little hang-gliders, they are aptly named!


So what you're saying is I have an excuse to get both turkish gliders AND release geckos in my frog room?? Awesome thanks for the advice


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

jmailhot said:


> Galacts? They are awesome!


Yep, solid oranges, some of my favorite frogs. Hoping to get a few more soon.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Feeding time:










*the flash brings out the lighter backs much more than they appear to the naked eye...in person they are still quite dark, though they are lightening up as they age.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Super nice Field, they look beautiful!!!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Yeah...those will be flies one day...insanely productive.


how large are they?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Average melano size...rough guestimate: 1/16th of an inch. The adult flies are kind of annoying (pretty hard to get them all into the dusting cup), but they make up for it by being incredibly productive and developing more quickly than my apterous melanos.

EDIT: This may be a better answer:


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

thedude said:


> So what you're saying is I have an excuse to get both turkish gliders AND release geckos in my frog room?? Awesome thanks for the advice


not sure if you're kidding or not, but geckos would be a bad idea because if any of your frogs have rhanavirus or other parasites, bacteria, etc, then the gecko would be a vector and transport it to all your other frogs.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Goof901,

I believe you make a good point. However, I beleive there are several froggers that have free range geckos in their frogrooms. It would be interesting to hear what their experiences are. Perhaps the bacteria they possibly carry are of no worry to the frogs systems? 

Lets break this off into a new thread?

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

KUTARI!!!!!!!


Field, the blue is the hardest color to capture. Try photographing without flash.



Todd


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

really nice thread, a real quick question. how hard is it to sex those blue truncatus?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

fieldnstream said:


> Feeding time:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Glad to see they are still going strong!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

That looks really nice Field!! What size is that?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> That looks really nice Field!! What size is that


, and what species is it designed for? 

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> That looks really nice Field!! What size is that?


Thanks Jon, its a 29. Been set up for around 6-8 months I think. I let my lil bro put it in his room...he had just done a little trimming, thought it was a good time to take a pic.



jbherpin said:


> , and what species is it designed for?


Hey Just, I set it up with my leucs in mind, though I may save it for the El Copes (pretty similar requirements).


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Bowfront is finally finished...needs to grow in for a while but I'm happy with it so far:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Tank looks great man.....


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude that looks amazing, give it six months to grow in and it will really be something. What's the plant in the left front corner, well left in the picture anyway.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks James and Jon! 
The plant in the left corner is Heart Fern (Hemionitis arifolia), its the first time I've tried it in a viv, so I dunno how it will work out...time will tell. Been growing it out for about 7 months trying to find good conditions for it.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Viv looks awesome! I love the slanted earth/sloping effect! That brom looks great in there too! 

JBear


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

That looks really good. The landscape is fantastic.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

If he keeps this up he'll be jacked:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Field are you playing the Jane Fonda aerobics tape for your frogs again?


----------



## antoniolugo (Apr 8, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> If he keeps this up he'll be jacked:


Love your orange galacts


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Got 3 probable pairs of El Cope and 6 subadult Bakhuis delivered this am:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

New rockwall background made by AzureFrog:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Moved the bandeds (1.0.3) into their new home (finally!): 










10 coolguy points to the first person to find both of the frogs in the pic


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

it's halfway between the easily visible frog and the left side and 2/3 the way up from the bottom. behind the stem


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Haha that was fast dude... +10 for you sir


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I think you only have one banded leuc.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I think you only have one banded leuc.


I think I have 0 banded leucs...4 banded (intermedius) imis though


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know, my old eyes maybe going. At least my memory is still good though.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> At least my memory is still good though.


Harsh! I couldn't help that the scenery was distracting...


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lookin' great dude.....you've built up quite the collection!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Intermedius:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Early B-day present from my good buddy Brian (Toxic Frogs) 3 Iquitos tads:



















And a cool belly shot of one of the Bandeds:


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

El Dorado:










Yet another Banded Intermedius pic:


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday my friend!!!!!!!

Oh look, there's another grey hair popping up!! Pretty soon you'll be the creepy old guy at school.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dude if you only knew...I've had grey spots for years. But yeah, I think this year may be the year I turn into a Silver Fox...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Silver Fox club!!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

El Dorado:









Orange Galac:









Bakhuis:









El Cope:









Intermedius bellies:


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the intermedius! El Cope are beautiful frogs too!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Lovin' the Bakhuis!

-Chris


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Few new pics:




























Next step with the Koetari/Kutari is getting them sexed, paired off, and moved into new digs...plenty of calling from the Intermedius but no eggs yet, I feel like it'll be any day now.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Love the pics Field! The group of azureus are very cool. Are you breeding summersi?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If by "new digs" you mean my house, then yes you're absolutely right!! 

I swear you posted those just to tease me.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Chris,
I don't have azureus or summersi. The blue tincs are Koetari (or Kutari) and the black and orange thumbs are Banded Intermedius imitators (summersi mimics)...I bet my comment below the pics makes more sense to ya now lol


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> If by "new digs" you mean my house, then yes you're absolutely right!!
> 
> I swear you posted those just to tease me.


What was that Charlton Heston said?....


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

fieldnstream said:


> Hey Chris,
> I don't have azureus or summersi. The blue tincs are Koetari (or Kutari) and the black and orange thumbs are Banded Intermedius imitators (summersi mimics)...I bet my comment below the pics makes more sense to ya now lol


Hmmm...yep, makes a lot more sense now! Feeling kind of foolish now! I had a false sense of confidence thinking I was starting to get familiar with more...OOPS!

Ok, so now I can add Banded Intermedius imitators to my wishlist. I love the black/orange contrast!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> What was that Charlton Heston said?....


Yes I know, he said "You can have my Koetari when you pry them from my cold dead hands"
Seems like I've heard that more than once.
Wait... I think there was a scene in the Ten Commandments where he says "Let my Koetari go!"


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

kitcolebay said:


> Hmmm...yep, makes a lot more sense now! Feeling kind of foolish now! I had a false sense of confidence thinking I was starting to get familiar with more...OOPS!
> 
> Ok, so now I can add Banded Intermedius imitators to my wishlist. I love the black/orange contrast!


Dude, no worries...I still get stuff confused too. Plus, not many people even know what the Koetari are so don't feel bad. The banded intermedius are awesome; very bold, nice call, and relatively inexpensive (compared to summersi...like the poor man's version). I have a buddy that's having good luck breeding them, lemme know if you want contact info for him. Also, check out Chazuta imis, pretty similar.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

DUDE!!!! Love the zoo med!!! That turned out very nice!!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking viv brother

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

That tank is looking good! I like what you did with the background


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! Can't take credit for the background, it was made by Shawn Marie (AzureFrog)...I think she did an awesome job.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> DUDE!!!! Love the zoo med!!! That turned out very nice!!





fieldnstream said:


> Thanks guys! Can't take credit for the background, it was made by Shawn Marie (AzureFrog)...I think she did an awesome job.


That's the part I love!!! The part you did....eh?


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice!!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Agreed! Looks very nice Field! The background looks great...AND so does the rest!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey buddy why don't you snap me some pics of those Eldo's that are always out and about?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Surprise intermedius froglet...didn't even know I had a female:


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Hahaha....Congrats always nice finding a surprise.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Maybe you have a few more surprises in there

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys...and yep, just found a frogpole in a brom axil that should be crawling oow any day now. Pretty stoked.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Thanks guys...and yep, just found a frogpole in a brom axil that should be crawling oow any day now. Pretty stoked.


They banded or standard intermedius?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice homie!!!! The luec looks awesome 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks bud...any babies are yours! (gonna be awhile tho...)


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

fieldnstream said:


> Thanks bud...any babies are yours! (gonna be awhile tho...)


OK, that's cool. Got the green light from the Mrs. So I'm gathering supplies for the new build! Only problem is I have to find a tank big enough for that massive piece of wood I have (maybe I shouldn't have said it like that Lol)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Been waaaay too long since I've updated this

Deja Vu (look a couple of posts up):


Rio Teribe male:


RT female:


Vitt:


More to come soon...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice Field! That's the good kind of Deja Vu!

-Chris


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Fantastic pics Field! Love the intermedius transport pic!

JBear


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Figured it was time for a new pic of the Koetari/Kutari...glass was a lil dirty sorry yall.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

fieldnstream said:


> Figured it was time for a new pic of the Koetari/Kutari...glass was a lil dirty sorry yall.


Nice, any luck with em?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Dave!
No luck with my trio yet. This morph is notoriously hard to sex, I'm not even sure what the ratio is even though they are definitely old enough to sex. Keeping my fingers crossed but I'm almost to the point where I'm gonna offer them to one of the more successful tinc guys.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

fieldnstream said:


> Thanks Dave!
> No luck with my trio yet... I'm almost to the point where I'm gonna offer them to one of the more successful tinc guys.


Bro, don't knock yourself, it's the frogs' fault... lol  What are the approximate ages of your trio? Is there any courtship activity shown at all? Maybe you just got a bad ratio(luck)... Why not find another hobbiest working with them and swap/pair out until someone gets production. At that point the successes could be mutually shared and a beautiful frog will take a step toward being more available to the hobby. To quote Ed, "... Some Thoughts..."

JBear


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

man, those Koetari/Kutari are SWEET! Hope you have success with them.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey JB,
Thanks for the kind words! They are gettin close to 3 years old. I guess it would be possible to find someone else with them to try and form pairs, but it would be tough. I'm definitely holding onto them for a while just to see what happens. Been in touch with a couple of people who have had a little luck breeding theirs so there's always a chance!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I could get em started


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

RedEyeTroyFrog said:


> I could get em started


It's the mustache. It puts them in the mood for some lovin...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Let's go Field! Where's the update.... I know you a got a new baby RT running around the Viv, pics! And btw for anyone who didn't know I have got these bad a$$ koetari breeding. And should have some available in the next 5 months... Field of course you have first Dibs


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dang bubba just saw your post! New pics soon fo sho


----------

